# Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (2. Februar 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TCPip2k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*

Wer schlägt denn ständig diese Schrottgames für die "hall of Fame" vor?


----------



## Wildchild666 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				TCPip2k am 02.02.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer schlägt denn ständig diese Schrottgames für die "hall of Fame" vor?



ah, da ist wohl jemand ganz stark unter 20 und hat die revolution der RPGs verpasst.

Ultima Underworld 1 & 2 waren genialst in Atmosphäre und Story. Ich glaube kein 3D-RPG hat mich je wieder so gefesselt wie Ultima Underworld 1.

Der 2. Teil war zwar echt spitzenmäßig, aber der erste ist immer noch ungeschlagen. Also wer hier mit "nein" stimmt ist entweder zu jung oder versteht nichts von Rollenspielen. Selbst heutzutage würde sich UU1 noch zum durchspielen lohnen - wenn man Englisch auf ABI-LK-Niveau beherrscht ^^


----------



## HardlineAMD (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				Wildchild666 am 03.02.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> TCPip2k am 02.02.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umfragen, bei denen 80 Prozent der Teilnehmer noch in den Windeln lagen, als das Spiel erschien sind doch sehr unsinnig.


----------



## Bora (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*

Ultima Underwordl 1 und 2 besitzt mehr Klasse als alle Rollen spiele jüngster Erscheinung zusammen.

Der Vote ist der blanke Hohn 

Aber hey, das Zeug ist einfach zu alt für die Checker hier.
X-Wing hatte über 30% Gegenstimmen.
Ich tippe mal 99% von diesen 30% haben das Spiel nicht gespielt.
So mit 3-8 Jahren


----------



## Wildchild666 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				Bora am 05.02.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ultima Underwordl 1 und 2 besitzt mehr Klasse als alle Rollen spiele jüngster Erscheinung zusammen.
> 
> Der Vote ist der blanke Hohn
> 
> ...



genau so siehts aus... die heutigen "Rollenspiele" sind alle kinderleicht zu schaffen und ohne großen arbeitsaufwand zu bewältigen. ^^ ich wünschte mir mal wieder ein RICHTIGES Rollenspiel Marke Wizardry VII ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*

Also ich hab in meinem Leben erst 4 Rollenspiele gespielt. _Ultima Underworld 2_ (auf anraten eines Freundes), _The Witcher_ (So oft wie hier drüber geschrieben wird  ) und _Knights of the old Republic 1_ und _2_. Von allen fande ich _KotoR 1_ am besten. Gut, ich hab _Labyrinth of Worlds_ erst '98 gespielt, aber irgendwie konnte es mich nicht mal ansatzweise so stark fesseln wie _KotoR_. Man mag mich verblendet nennen, aber ich bin gegen eine Aufnahme in die H.o.F.!

P.S.: Bin mir durchaus der Differenzen, besonders der graphischen und steuerungsseitigen bewusst, bleibe aber trotzdem bei meiner Einschätzung.


----------



## Wildchild666 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				RichardLancelot am 05.02.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab in meinem Leben erst 4 Rollenspiele gespielt. _Ultima Underworld 2_ (auf anraten eines Freundes), _The Witcher_ (So oft wie hier drüber geschrieben wird  ) und _Knights of the old Republic 1_ und _2_. Von allen fande ich _KotoR 1_ am besten. Gut, ich hab _Labyrinth of Worlds_ erst '98 gespielt, aber irgendwie konnte es mich nicht mal ansatzweise so stark fesseln wie _KotoR_. Man mag mich verblendet nennen, aber ich bin gegen eine Aufnahme in die H.o.F.!
> 
> P.S.: Bin mir durchaus der Differenzen, besonders der graphischen und steuerungsseitigen bewusst, bleibe aber trotzdem bei meiner Einschätzung.



ich hatte es ja auch schon geschrieben : teil 2 kommt leider nicht ansatzweise an die atmosphäre des 1. teils heran  kotor hat mich nie so gereizt... das hab ich bis zu diesem jedi-rat gespielt, dann war für mich die luft raus... sollte ich mal wieder anfangen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Ultima Underworld 2 in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				Wildchild666 am 05.02.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte es ja auch schon geschrieben : teil 2 kommt leider nicht ansatzweise an die Atmosphäre des 1. teils heran  kotor hat mich nie so gereizt... das hab ich bis zu diesem jedi-rat gespielt, dann war für mich die Luft raus... sollte ich mal wieder anfangen.


Aber ab dem Jedirat wird's ja erst interessant. Da haste die größte Durststrecke gerade weg und das Spiel beginnt erst richtig.
Ich werde mich mal umhören, vielleicht kann ich die 1 (UU) irgendwo mal ergattern...dann schau ich's mir auch mal an.


----------

